# Problem With AbsoluTTe Issue 6



## ARTT (Dec 27, 2004)

Apologies for posting this in public so to speak but I have a problem with my copy of AbsoluTTe. :?

I seem to have a number of pages missing and lots of pages which are the same.

I have the following pages :

4,5,6,7,8
5,6,7,8 again
5,6,7,8 again
25,26,27,28
25,26,27,28 again
25,26,27,28 again
29,30,31

and that's it.

I assume this is a problem which has occured when the magazine has been stapled. I'd be happy to return it if someone needs it in order to perhaps show the printers. 

In the meantime any chance of a complete copy.

Thanks


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Artt, can you drop an e-mail to [email protected] so we can cross reference your e-mail address to your home address in the shop and get a replacement sent out.

Thanks, Clive


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

I'm sure someone will be along soon [nutts],,,,, i can say 100% that you will receive another copy .


----------



## ARTT (Dec 27, 2004)

Clived,

Sent email a while back, any news ?


----------

